# Question about ADW EX & new Blur



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

I remember reading about how to do it and did it but now I forgot







, how do you use the stock Blur app drawer with ADW EX?


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

You don't. Unless anderwebs codes in the app drawer style, its not there.
via Tapatalk


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Really? I could have sworn there was a way to make a custom shortcut to the stock app drawer.

Maybe I'm thinking LPP..


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

I believe you can read a how to on Droid life this is lpp

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah I think it is LPP, I haven't seen it on ADW but then again I could be wrong.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup, only available on LauncherPro. But why use that blur drawer when you can use LPP's sexy 3D one?!


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Blur=bloat I prefer the 3d app drawers


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok I guess it was LPP and not ADW EX. I like the new Blur app drawer because you can sort the apps according to type.

I'm using the new ADW drawer anyways


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Ah ok gotcha. Use circle launcher or wave launcher if you want to group stuff.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Why use lpp when you can use a real launcher (cough adw ex cough)









via Tapatalk


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

SoHaunted said:


> I remember reading about how to do it and did it but now I forgot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you can. Im not on stock so I can't check but I think you long press on the screen, choose shortcut, choose, groups, choose all apps. You should now have the icon on the screen and can drop it into the dock. Post if it works. I'm on Apex and blur home is unavailable. I think you can do a similar trick with go launcher, but it is like lpp where you long press on the dock, instead of screen. GOOD LUCK.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

Jnehama said:


> I'm pretty sure you can. Im not on stock so I can't check but I think you long press on the screen, choose shortcut, choose, groups, choose all apps. You should now have the icon on the screen and can drop it into the dock. Post if it works. I'm on Apex and blur home is unavailable. I think you can do a similar trick with go launcher, but it is like lpp where you long press on the dock, instead of screen. GOOD LUCK.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


+1

This works as long as you are still on stock Gingerbread... I had my phone set up that way until Liberty GB came out







I even pulled the stock icon and dock background to use with it. I'll throw them up in a sec, gotta find them again









Edit: Here they are

View attachment 8


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

Dr. Carpenter said:


> +1
> 
> This works as long as you are still on stock Gingerbread... I had my phone set up that way until Liberty GB came out
> 
> ...


Thanks for adding that more clearly. That's why I couldn't check to make sure I remembered correctly. You lose the blur home options on the custom roms.

Oh and one of the guys on DXF made the stock icon into a whole bunch of colors. I'll try to find a link this afternoon when I have some time.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Dr. Carpenter said:


> +1
> 
> This works as long as you are still on stock Gingerbread... I had my phone set up that way until Liberty GB came out
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks for reminding me! I've been using rooted Blur with ADW and just installed liberty v.6, that's why I'm having trouble.

Thanks for the icon & dock btw


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

If you're just looking for app group functionality, adw ex has that... just hit menu while in the app drawer. I haven't used lpp much so idk if that has a similar function.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's the link for the themed application drawer icon if anyone wants.

http:// www.droidxforums.com/ forum/members/27071-albums790.html

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

